# The $128 GOSM @ Wmart, how much will it hold?



## mobcounty (Nov 19, 2007)

I am slightly confused at to the GOSM versions and how much meat they can hold.

First on the sizes:

36005 GOSM at Wmart $99 36" Tall x 16" Square

Wide body GOSM at Wmart $138 20"W x 14"D x 34H"  [mine has no bottom vents]

Big Block not found at my Wmart 36" Tall x 24" Wide x 16" Deep [two bottom vents]

In your guy's opinion how many LBS. of meat will each of the models hold?


----------



## twistertail (Nov 19, 2007)

I've got the smaller one from Wally World and it has 3 racks.  I have done a 9lb butt on one rack and it fit in fine, so you could do 3 butts at the same time so you could do about 30lbs of butt.  Ribs you wouldnt be able to get in as much cause you would have to cut the racks in half to fit them in.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 19, 2007)

I don't have a GOSM but one thing I learned was get the biggest one! You'll fill it no matter how big it is!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 19, 2007)

*  Debi's right, get the bigger one. You won't have to lop a rack of spares in half to fit in your smoker. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




*


----------



## monty (Nov 19, 2007)

I have the Big Block Gasser GOSM. It has four shelves. Just did 20 lbs of Canadian Bacon on one rack with plenty of head room. Shelves are adjustable.

Depending on cut, density and style, (i.e. Bone in, deboned, etc) I would be comfortable in saying that I could do about a hundred pounds of meat under ideal circumstances. All butts and all somewhat uniform in size.

Now, if you are doing racks of ribs there are racks available to hold your ribs in a vertical position which also increase your capacity. And of course there are poultry stands.

 So, depending on model and make as well as available accessories and the type and style of meat you can smoke from a light load to a gorilla load..

Hope this helps!

Cheers!


----------



## mobcounty (Nov 19, 2007)

Man, I wish I could get one here before Thanksgiving.  I want the big one but I can't get my hands on that one fast enough.  I guess I will have to sell the Wide body after a couple of smokes.

If a Big Block could fit 100lbs. under the certain circumstances, I bet I could use a Wide Body for 60lbs.

By my numbers (60 guests) and a few good suggestions from members, I need to smoke 40lbs of raw butts and 20lbs of brisket.  If I don't get the Big Block, I could do 20lbs of brisket in my Brinkman electric,  and 40lbs of butts in my Wide Body.  At that point the only thing I would be missing is the extra space for sides.


----------



## monty (Nov 19, 2007)

Do yourself a favor and get the Big Block. It is available at Home Depot by internet order (where I got mine) and several other outlets that the others will chime in on. Mine came with free shipping and I have been absolutely delighted with it!

Bear in mind that the unit comes without a tank. I bought a pair of 40 lb tanks dedicated to my monster meat smoker. 40 lbs gets me about 6 eight hour smokes. My best advice is always have an extra tank. Be it 20, 30. or 40 lb an extra tank will always prevent the "OOPS!".

Cheers!


----------



## fat sal (Nov 19, 2007)

My brother has the small, $98 GOSM.  One way we've found to maximize space is to roll the racks of ribs.  Basically, roll them loosely and tie them with kitchen twine.  They stand up on their own.







Beyond that, I agree with the others.  Bigger is better.  The wide body is only $30 more than the small GOSM (I bought mine last month for $128).  And the Big Block just a bit more.

A year from now, you won't remember the extra outlay.

Sal


----------



## mobcounty (Nov 19, 2007)

I'll get the Big Block as soon as possible
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .  I'll have to find a deal though. Homedepot has them right now for 189, plus 58 shipping.

On a second note, I am seasoning the smoker at this moment.  I'm glad I read up on how to lower the temp of the unit.  Without water and racks, it got up to 220 on low in about 10 minutes.


----------



## mobcounty (Nov 19, 2007)

Great picture by the way!


----------



## monty (Nov 19, 2007)

Got my Big Block Gasser for $189 with free shipping from Home Depot. Took almost three weeks to get it but it arrived in pristine condition via common carrier and I have had absolutely no complaints! Free shipping was a Fathers' Day special.

Cheers!


----------



## mobcounty (Nov 20, 2007)

Okay, the first test run has started.  Mark your clocks at 10:35am pst.
One 7lb pork butt in!


----------



## badss (Nov 20, 2007)

I've got the 36" 3 rack model but added another rack. Without rib racks (which I have recently purchased and never used yet) I have had 16 lbs of side ribs in the unit. I use a cut down coffee can instead of the metal cast smoker box that came with the unit as it takes forever to heat up and doesn't hold allot of chips. I actually got that idea off here from another member. I used tape in order to get a nice clean level cut line on the coffee can and use the stock lid that came with the smoker box and it works excellent. This also allows you to make up an additonal can to have ready when you have to change out and it is as fast as you can grab one can and put the other in. Works slick. I also use copper snare wire loops that I insert my meat probes into suspending them just off the bottom of the racks to monitor heat zone temperatures. This also works slick. One of the other guys says he uses hard wood with a hole drilled into it for the probe and just sets this on the rack which should also work fine but I am thinking that I will do the same and mount the block on the side wall of the smoker that way you have no interference with the smoking racks at all when you start to juggle meat around. You will find that the temperatures vary greatly in the different heat zones so whenever I need to open the door and change out the smoker can I also may move the meat depending on thinkness and heat temps. This is something you'll just have to play with. One thing I did notice is that the temperature probe or the stock unit was WAY OFF in temp compared to the electric ones I bought at Canadiann tire/ or the Source from Circuit City would also have some as well. Like 35 to 40 F off! Other than that it is my first smoker but I have so far been able to get some excellent results from the unit and am not at all sorry for purchasing this one. I am going after a bigger unit but plan on keeping this unit as one that I can pin into the back of my fifth wheel and take it camping. What better place to smoke than sitting back and having a cool one somewhere in the mountains or near a nice lake with the thin blue coming out and making others mouths water! Good luck with your new smoker but like I said...watch that temp thing as I know mine was way off. 
BADSS


----------



## mobcounty (Nov 20, 2007)

Hohoho! I'll look out for ya. I plan to smoke from the 5er too.

Nothing is more rewarding than serving and eating better food from camp, than an average person can do at home ;).

*edit
1:51 butt is 120 =)


----------



## badss (Nov 20, 2007)

10-4 Mobcounty. In Alberta Canada we are allowed to have two hitches as long as the main one is a fith wheel. So I rigged up my 5er with a hitch for my boat. I am gohng to buy one of those baskets and rig it up so I can plant my smoker on the rear rack along with bottles and get a cover stiched up. I'll keep ya posted on my rig. Take care and wish ya all the best with yer smoke! BADSS


----------



## mobcounty (Nov 20, 2007)

Brand new smoker, seasoned, washed and ready to go!



My first pork butt!  .. and pupper his hoping its going to be his first pork butt too..




We did not have a coffee can, so I made due with a soup can.. I have since cut it down and placed it so it faces straight up.




4 hours into the smoke.  I have been getting what I think is TSB.  My ECB used to 'puff' out smoke.  The GOSM seems to drizzle out smoke.  Three chunks of Mesquite sofar, and a few sprays of cider/rum to promote bark.  The meat is 125 right now.


I will update as the smoke progresses.


----------



## badss (Nov 21, 2007)

lookin good. If you don't have a lid for your smoke can put some foil over it and poke a bunch of holes in it. I used the big coofee can like the gallon one. Didn't your smoker come with a cast iron smoker box? If it did the lid should fit the large coffe can. I cut mine down so it is about an inch or an inch and half from the bottom of the drip pan. Your smoke is looking awesome so far. Looks like you've got some awesome weather happening. Its - 20 and snowing here. Smokin is pretty much over for me unless I rig up some sort of shelter or move it into my garage and after catching onto this...I will have to do something without a doubt. I definatly can't go the entire winter without some ribs! Lookin forward to seeing your finished product!


----------



## mobcounty (Nov 21, 2007)

Holy hanna.. -20!!!!!!!!!  
We were at a balmy 75'ish and wearing t-shirts and sweat shirts at night.  If I could post some weather for you to take home I would.

Here are the latest smoke stats:

Time in smoke = 8.5 hrs
Smoker temp = 225
Butt temp = 157
Beer Count = 4 and rising.


----------



## badss (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow man thats water sking weather!  Heck no...the lakes are freezin and already broke a snow shovel. Still not enough for the sleds but they are foecasting 3 days of snow starting Thursday so maybe Sunday we'll be out kickin up some white stuff doin some ditch bangin! Rather be where you are thou....sounds like the smoke is coming along great ! 4 beers.... heck your just getting going dude! LOL.


----------



## mobcounty (Nov 21, 2007)

Whats a snow shovel? Is that the same when we use a credit card or some other thing to get the frost off our windshields during the winter?





Pork butt at 159 now wrapped in foil. Probe easily sunk into the meat.




Beer 6, cracking 7 in a couple minutes.
Cook time sofar: 9.5 hours


----------



## badss (Nov 21, 2007)

Awesome...how many more beers??? .....I mean how much ....erp....longer I mean !!?? Lookin good. Yer makin me hungry...and thirsty!


----------



## mobcounty (Nov 21, 2007)

It looks like I have a few more beers to go.  Outside temp went from 75 to 50.  The smoker interior temp went from 235'ish to 215'ish.  The meat actually went down from 159 to 157 after wrapping it 30 minutes ago. I'm adjusting the burner slightly (instead of Low, going to 1/3 of the way to medium past Low).  I hope to get the smoker back to 235 and compensate for the lower outside temp.


----------



## backlash (Nov 22, 2007)

I found out that Walmart will dicker on seasonal/damaged items. I just bought a $128 GOMS with a small ding in a corner for $40 bucks. They had it marked 80, and came done to 60 when I asked about it. I offered 40, and they took it!!


----------

